
Jair Bolsonaro accuses NGOs of setting fires in Amazon rainforest - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/aug/21/jair-bolsonaro-accuses-ngos-setting-fire-amazon-rainforest
======
mtranzambetti
> “On the question of burning in the Amazon, which in my opinion may have been
> initiated by NGOs because they lost money, what is the intention? To bring
> problems to Brazil”

He is making dangerous claims without evidence while failing to acknowledge
his role in encouraging illegal logging in the first place. Bringing problems
to his own country and the planet. >:-(

------
iron0013
"Claims without evidence" is one of the polite euphemisms that the press must
use with distressing frequency these days, even though it is much more
accurate to say "lied through his teeth."

By the way, could you please change the title to reflect the actual headline
of the story? "Jair Bolsonaro claims without evidence that NGOs are setting
fires in Amazon rainforest"

~~~
rumanator
> even though it is much more accurate to say "lied through his teeth."

Making baseless assertions is not the same thing as lying.

Furthermore, the context makes it quite clear that Bolsonaro's comment means
that he suspects that certain groups might be behind a problem because they
have the motivation to react badly regarding Bolsonaro's reforms.

It might be nonsense but believing in silly things is not the same as lying.

